

Ensuring that the web is for everyone - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/ensuring-that-the-web-is-for-everyone/

======
dredmorbius
As I've found with Cloudflare-backed sites: Tor and non-JavaScript tools
equals no access.

This includes both console-mode browsers and shell-based tools such as curl or
wget.

------
wastedbrains
I find this surprising seeing as cloudflare blocked me on shared wifi while
traveling internationally from accessing many sites, claiming it was to
prevent email spam. They were blocking more sites than over zealous hotel and
government internets. When I started a thread about how they were blocking
from a significant percentage of hotel and coffeeshop wifi's in various
countries their response was find other wifi. Really seems like you need to
turn down the filtering.

------
lcswi
Good. Please stop serving captchas to every tor user then.

~~~
jgrahamc
We are working to fix that. It's not trivial because there are many bad Tor
users and we don't want to just 'whitelist' Tor otherwise it'll make Tor more
attractive for bad folks.

~~~
nfoz
Then it's not "for everyone", is it?

~~~
tertius
Bad actors should have their rights taken away. That's just normal society and
has been for thousands of years.

Now, pre-crime is what's going on here, and that's not going to end well.

------
Mz
Not what I was expecting based on the title. But it is an important principle
that should be more widely followed. Good on them.

------
X-Istence
Would it be possible to make options available to customers to select what
type of compatibility they would like to strive for?

What if I am okay with not supporting Android 2.x which doesn't ciphersuite Y?

------
ohitsdom
Is this in response to something?

~~~
jgrahamc
Not to anything public. This is just an internal email I sent out to the team
to make sure they think about this. You read an older email I sent out here:
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/courage-to-change-
things/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/courage-to-change-things/)

------
TorKlingberg
Nice, but what does this mean for CloudFlare specifically? It's usually not CF
but their customers who make websites that are heavy to download or render.

Is it things like continue to support HTTP 1.0/1.1 and older ciphers when
required?

------
ChrisArchitect
couldn't help but look at that pic of the Berners-Lee Mosaic and think...this
is for everyone, unless you're in places like...India...Eastern
China...Australia..actually all of Asia-Pac...haha. ;-) ;-)

~~~
chestnut-tree
Here is that moment from the Olympic ceremony

[https://youtu.be/4As0e4de-rI?t=1h17m25s](https://youtu.be/4As0e4de-
rI?t=1h17m25s)

------
Pigo
>..on a new Mac

really?

~~~
sp332
I was surprised when I realized this too, but it's true. e.g. PyCon Taiwan
[http://yyc.solvcon.net/writing/2013/after_pycontw_2013/](http://yyc.solvcon.net/writing/2013/after_pycontw_2013/)
jQuery Conference [http://blogs.splunk.com/2013/09/25/splunking-jquery-
conferen...](http://blogs.splunk.com/2013/09/25/splunking-jquery-conference-
drive-user-experience-online-and-on-site/)

